# Mountainbike-Touren im Steinwald/Fichtelgebierge??



## Heaven25 (21. April 2005)

Hallo ihr,
ich suche gute Trails im Steinwald! Kennt jemand von euch ne Internet-Seite oder hat vielleicht jemand von euch selbst Touren beschrieben, die man fahren kann?? Länge und Schwierigkeitsgrad alles möglich!
Interessiere mich aber auch für Touren im näheren Fichtelgebirge: Ochsenkopf, Kösseine, ...
Würd mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet!   

VG, 
Heaven


----------



## Supah Gee (21. April 2005)

www.lettenbrueder.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2005)

Heaven25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr,
> ich suche gute Trails im Steinwald! Kennt jemand von euch ne Internet-Seite oder hat vielleicht jemand von euch selbst Touren beschrieben, die man fahren kann?? Länge und Schwierigkeitsgrad alles möglich!
> Interessiere mich aber auch für Touren im näheren Fichtelgebirge: Ochsenkopf, Kösseine, ...
> Würd mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet!
> ...



im steinwald kann man schön fahren 

hier ne beschreibung der freeride trails http://www.lettenbrueder.com/trailpics/steinwald.htm die beschreibungen sind allerdings schon 3 jahre alt. den naturlehrpfad kann man übern vogel und räuberfelsen sehr geil verlängern







wennst bock hast ... fahr mal mit


----------



## Heaven25 (22. April 2005)

Bin immer nur 2-3Tage da, wenn ich meine Eltern besuche! Bin aber eher ein Freerider als ein Downhiller und die auf der Lettenbrueder.com-Seite beschreiben v.a. Abfahrten. 
Gibts paar Wanderwege (die so markiert sind für die Wanderer) die gut sind? Egal jetz ob am Ochsenkopf, Kösseine, Steinwald,... 
Vogel- und Räuberfelsen hab ich schon gespeichert!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2005)

das von uns beschriebene sind so gut wie ausschliesslich markierte wanderwege  hmm freerider sind wir denk ich mal auch ... downhiller fahren net bergauf


----------

